

Announcing Hank: A Fast, Open-Source, Batch-Updatable, Distributed K-V Store  - yarapavan
http://blog.rapleaf.com/dev/2011/03/15/announcing-hank-a-fast-open-source-batch-updatable-distributed-key-value-store/

======
spaznode
It actually sounds fairly promising. Maybe I read it wrong but didn't like the
implication that clients would need to manage and handle connection and
routing issues? Maybe that's just part of the fun nosql party.

------
mtalantikite
hey now

~~~
mtalantikite
sorry, random reference -- no larry sanders fans on HN?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AdHpQW-pEs>

